# Just how good is Bailey's No4 conditioning cubes?



## Lill (11 August 2008)

Have just bought 2 bags for Blue, feeding him one round scoop in each feed he has (1 a day usually sometimes 2).

How good is it?

Was feeding him Calm and Condition and found he needs the condition part but not the calm part so have switched to the above hoping it'll put condition on and help build him up a  bit?


----------



## EarlGrey (11 August 2008)

Earl was on calm and condition when I bought him in April and I slowly switched him over to Baileys no 4 as I had heard good things and he has really filled out and gained topline. I've had to cut back in the last few weeks though as he started to get a bit too much of a thick neck. I'm really happy with it so far!


----------



## clairencappelli (11 August 2008)

I used to feed my horse these when i got her as she was an ribby tb and she has lawyas done well on them but only needs them in the winter.

Anything cerial based heats her up and make her very difficult to ride but these dont do that.

I do fell they are pricey so swapped to the spillers cond cubes but am out of touch with prices as not feed them for 18 months due to my horse being out of work last winter.


----------



## Lill (11 August 2008)

Well the baileys were £11 a bag for me the other day.

Have now got to work out how long a sack will last me! 

No feed seems to heat him up so am ok there!


----------



## cpendle (11 August 2008)

I think its fab!  Really puts on condition without fizzing the horse up... highly recommended!


----------



## milliepup (11 August 2008)

I had 2 mares on this and it sent them both ultra fizzy to the extent of not being able to ride safely! Swopped to D&amp;H and seems to be going really well.
I have used No 4 with another horse with no problems but wow did I get a shock last time.


----------



## Drummer (11 August 2008)

I used to feed it and really rated it but I was going through nearly a bag a week then I switched off of that and changed my chaff and fed Alpha A Oil instead had much better results and a bag was lasting a hell of a lot longer.  Love the stuff!!


----------



## WoodysMum (11 August 2008)

I put my laidback boy on them when I first got him, and it sent him bonkers! Put the weight on nicely though. He's now on TopSpec and thankfully sane!


----------



## kerilli (11 August 2008)

it's brilliant stuff, mine love it and it makes a difference very quickly.


----------



## RachelB (11 August 2008)

I think you'll just have to suck it and see 
	
	
		
		
	


	




My pony went crazy on Calm and Condition and stressed even more weight off than she put on. Baileys No4 have worked for two of my horses


----------



## rocky123 (11 August 2008)

I used it on my tb when he lost weight and he soon put it back on using bailey's number 4. so it worked for me!


----------



## Clarew22 (12 August 2008)

I used it over last winter for my boy and was really happy with the results, it is expensive and I was going through a bag a week, but luckily come the summer he didn't need it, but will definately go back to it in the winter.  Didn't have any trouble with it blowing his brain, but I do know of others that have had problems, guess it is trial and error!


----------

